# How to clean alloys like this!!!



## Serendipitous (Nov 19, 2011)

Go to the local supermarket and purchase two lemons - Cut them in half and pair them open. Rub all over the alloys and watch the crap fall off. Buff clean. These comps are three years old!!!!!! YAY


----------



## kazinak (Mar 23, 2010)

And to protect them use poor boys wheel sealant,

Sent from my LT18i using Tapatalk


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Just wash them as you would any other alloys


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

I'm with Andy on this there is no secret to keeping your wheels looking good just clean them every week and they will look great don't and they won't 

I seal using Autoglym Alloy Wheel Sealer I did try them all and still prefer this one everyone has there fav raves


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

You could use any citrus fruit - the cleaning agent is citric acid and it's generally accepted that unless the clear coat on the alloys is fully intact, using acid to clean them will give you corrosion over the long term.


----------



## steeve (Jul 8, 2010)

wja96 said:


> You could use any citrus fruit - the cleaning agent is citric acid and it's generally accepted that unless the clear coat on the alloys is fully intact, using acid to clean them will give you corrosion over the long term.


+1


----------

